# Установка grub

## pix_l

Кое как установил генту, но теперь не могу установить grub т.к. не знаю какой номер винта нужно использовать. У меня в системы есть следующие носители: sda,sda1,sda2,sda5,sdb,sdb1,sdb2,sdb5,sdc,sdd,sde,sdf,hda,hdb,hdb1,hdb2,hdb3,hdb4 

Генту стоит на hdb 

hdb1 - Boot

hdb2 - Swap

hdb3 - Root

hdb4 - Home

подскажите как мне поставить груб?

----------

## fank

привет!

если ты точно уверен, что поставил gentoo на hdb, то туда же надо поставить и груб

установка заключается в 2 действиях - установка собственно файлов груба на раздел boot - hdb1 в твоем случае, и установка загрузчика в MBR - самый первый сектор на диске, где лежат файлы grub, в твоем случае hdb

grub-setup /dev/hdb

перед этим конечно нужно отредактировать файл menu.lst

удачи!

----------

